# whats the difference between lutino oscars and albino tiger



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

As the title says what is the difference between albino tiger oscar and the lutino because I recently got one of the two and I was wondering what is a good way to tell the difference. Pic would help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazy8jack (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... dc4fbba56b



oscars4me said:


> True Albino O's are very rare they have pink eyes and no orange. A Lutino has orange markings and sometimes black edging on the fins.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok I'll have to check when I get home but I'm pretty sure I have a lutino in that case. I was under the impression that lutino oscars were the rare one


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well thanks guys actually came across this website called oscarfish.com and it was very helpful on the subject and it was very explanatory here is the link to anyone who needs help on the subject

http://www.oscarfish.com/article-home/o ... tinos.html


----------

